# LPG in Spain



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Trying to renew this old thread. We're fulltiming in Spain at the moment and also curious as to know where we can fill our LPG tank, any ideas?
We are currently in Mijas Costa and will be travelling to Cuevas ******, Almeria direction tomorrow, via Fuengirola to pick up my daughter and grandchildren. 
Also, I'd always thought we'd have to go the coast route which can be a bit hairy in our RV, plus there are roadworks along the way. Would the inland route via Granada be better for us? 
We've never driven further south than Salou before, and then it was in a 6.5 metre Euromobil, now we're in a 10 metre RV everything takes a little more planning.

Thanks as always for your suggestions, experience and information. 
D x


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Dora if you go up to Directories then down to LPG maps you might find one on there suitable

Steve


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Legend*

Hi I am a little confused by the signs, does the red cross mean not open all year or they does have gas, or is it me. Barrie


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi dora theres Autogas at Malaga, (New Euronozzel adaptor needed) Grenada, Murcia and Alicant all on the LPG map on here.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Red pumps Autogas only, blue pumps all fuels.

Olley


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dora,

On your second question regarding the route, either way is probably OK for an RV but you should be aware of the very steep and long hills (mostly up!) on the Granada route. I've done both in our 7.7m Hymer which in my opinion is underengined and would now always go via Almeria although it may take a little longer.

However I suspect you won't have any problems with Granada and you get to see some fantastic views especially now that there'll be snow on the Sierra Nevada. The other advantage with Granada is that the gas filling station there will have the right fitting for your tank, if you don't have the Euronozzle you need at the Malaga one.

I'm in Coin. PM me for more info and my phone no if you'd like to discuss it further.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If you do go via Granada beware, we drove through a blizzard to the North East of Granada and through thick fog south of Guadix a few days ago.

P&L


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks Peter and Linda, 

We travelled on the 10th, the date of your posting, and you were right. Heavy snow and blizzards, quite scary. Got through it ok though, not sure I'd do it again this time of year.


----------

